# Dish Network HD Channels



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

Currently I have America's Top 250 at $69.99 month, and I think that includes the locals channels as well. Also, I have the HD 250 pkg at $10.00 month. So, here's the big question. Can I just drop the America's 250, and keep the HD channels I'm paying for? My reason for the question, is. I don't watch maybe two or three of the SD channels.


111 / 9527 DIY 
113 / 9447 Cooking Channel 
115 / 9428 Style 
119 / 9443 Biography 
121 / 9525 History International 
133 Fox Movie Channel -------------------not HD
149 / 9620 Fox Soccer Channel 
151 / 9466 Versus 
156 Fuel TV -----------------------------not HD
163 VH1 Classic 
167 Great American Country --------------not HD
175 Boomerang --------------------------not HD
178 Nicktoons ---------------------------not HD
179 Discovery Kids -----------------------not HD
186 / 9429 National Geographic Channel 
187 / 9444 Hallmark Movie Channel 
190 / 9445 National Geographic Wild 
192 / 9526 Investigation Discovery 
193 / 9490 The Science Channel 
194 / 9457 Planet Green 
195 Military Channel --------------------not HD
198 Sleuth -----------------------------not HD
199 Chiller -----------------------------not HD
203 Bloomberg TV----------------------not HD
206 / 9476 Fox Business Network 
207 CNBC World-----------------------not HD 
218 / 9464 Veria ----------------------not HD
269 Mun2 Television--------------------not HD 
329 The Movie Channel (West)----------not HD 
330 The Movie Channnel Xtra (West) 
340 / 9505 Encore (East) 
(AT250 includes west feed of Encore in SD and east feed in HD) 
341 Encore (West) (Launch 2010 ?) 
342 Encore Westerns (Launch 2010 ?) 
343 Encore Action (HD Aug 1st, 2011) 
344 Encore Mystery --------------------------not HD 
345 Encore Drama (HD Aug 1st, 2011) 
346 Encore Love (Launch 2010 ?) 
347 Encore WAM! ----------------------------not HD 
395 / 9483 Sportsman Channel 
396 Outdoor Channel -------------------------not HD
400 / 9442 Tennis Channel


----------



## gpollock87 (Apr 13, 2011)

if you drop down a package you will lose some channels check the link for the hd channels in each package. http://www.dishnetwork.com/hdtv/default.aspx


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

No - the HD 250 package is an Add On package - not a stand alone package. However if you login to the Dish website and click on Get HD For Life and are willing to sign up for 2 more years with Dish you can get the HD for free.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

gtal98 said:


> No - the HD 250 package is an Add On package - not a stand alone package. However if you login to the Dish website and click on Get HD For Life and are willing to sign up for 2 more years with Dish you can get the HD for free.


And you will need to do one of these options:

-OPTION 1: 24-Month agreement and AutoPay with Paperless Billing

OR

-OPTION 2: One-time Non-refundable $99 Upgrade Payment

More info: http://www.dishnetwork.com/packages/free-hdtv/default.aspx


----------



## gpollock87 (Apr 13, 2011)

i misunderstood sorry


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Skeeterman, bottom line, you can get the $10 taken off your bill with no loss in programming. You can not get the top250 (Or other top packages) and somehow pay less by not getting the SD channels that are included in it.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

tampa8 said:


> Skeeterman, bottom line, you can get the $10 taken off your bill with no loss in programming. You get the top250 (Or other top packages) and somehow pay less by not getting the SD channels that are included in it.


Doesn't the $10 include the Platinum channels? If he drops the $10 HD charge for Free-for-All he will lose Platinum.

If you want all HD look into the "Dish America" package.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

no. Platinum is a separate line item.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Yep, Platinum is an add on package, only available if you have HD service. Most of the channels in it are HD, though a few are not.


----------



## BodyshotsByDan (May 28, 2011)

tampa8 said:


> Yep, Platinum is an add on package, only available if you have HD service. Most of the channels in it are HD, though a few are not.


Ya I never understood that. Platinum HD has SD only channels, WTH is up with that! I want HD


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

BodyshotsByDan said:


> Ya I never understood that. Platinum HD has SD only channels, WTH is up with that! I want HD


DISH changed the name to "DISH Platinum" back in February ...


----------

